# Virus blocking internet access - May have virus/spyware



## Phonix56 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey,

A few days ago I had recieved my new ISP's connection and a router. The first day I used this new connection on my desktop I'd downloaded a few music files which may have contained viruses.

I had a warning of a 'Win32' virus, or something similar after restarting my computer with the completion of an installation of Windows XP SP3. 

After moving the virus to my virus vault, I tried connecting to my Local Area Connection and it was stuck on 'Limited or no connectivity'.

Yesterday I scanned my computer using Spybot: Search & Destroy and found adware named 'Hotlink' - or something similar, I removed the adware and restarted the computer. I initially believed this was the cause of the connectivity problem, but I restarted the computer once more and the problem of Limited or no connectivity was still occuring.

My router is perfectly fine, I am using it now on my laptop to post this message, so I would assume it's something wrong with my desktop, either the SP3 installation or the virus/adware/spyware.

I have heard this 'Hotlink' adware steals bandwidth, which may be the reason my desktop isn't receiving any packet data, even though it's being sent out.

Any help on the issue would be appreciated, I know this isn't a network problem, but the network is the only thing this problem is affecting.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Please start here and follow the instructions.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html

If you cannot complete any of the Steps, *simply move on to the next one* - remember to let the Analyst know about this when you post your logs.

*Do not post your logs back in this thread - follow the guidance in the above link!*

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply - it may take a few days.


----------

